# Which species is more retarded?



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Pick one of the two categories.

there is no "I don't care option" If you are a pussy don't vote


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Humans for making this all happen.


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

HEY WHERES THE POLL
:ANTSY LITTLE BITCH:

ferrets are the most retarded


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 14, 2010)

Obviously the more retarded species is that one. *points*


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

possums are really dumb, too
but they're cute


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Sorry Had a call :V


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

But not all humans are bad 

I say the wolves 

that aren't Willow


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

Shit that doesn't exist.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

HUMANS!!!


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2010)

Basing my vote solely on the fact that the absolute worst socially, mentally, artistically, and fetish-isticlly (?) people I see on FA are ~*dwaggies*~


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> HEY WHERES THE POLL
> :ANTSY LITTLE BITCH:
> 
> ferrets are the most retarded



I'm getting IRL ferrets tomorrow evening.
Go to Hell.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm getting IRL ferrets tomorrow evening.
> Go to Hell.



I have one. They are retarded.
HAHA FOXES WIN AT NOT BEING THE MOST RETARDED! TAKE THAT, HATERS!


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm getting IRL ferrets tomorrow evening.
> Go to Hell.


I have a ferret.

But why would you vote what you did. =[


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm getting IRL ferrets tomorrow evening.
> Go to Hell.


uh okay
enjoy your retarded friends
they dance before they poop


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have a ferret.
> 
> But why would you vote what you did. =[



How do you know it was m--

Oh.


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

Out of curiosity, how many people voted specifically with dragons in mind


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

0_0 I fit both those categories? ;_:  nooooooooooooo I lose


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

HAH~!


Also scotty is gonna vote dragon.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> 0_0 I fit both those categories? ;_:  nooooooooooooo I lose


yes, yes you do.


----------



## Alstor (May 14, 2010)

Worms.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people voted specifically with dragons in mind



Dragons are pretty cool, though. They were probably thinking about unicorns.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Dragons are pretty cool, though. They were probably thinking about unicorns.


Dragons are cool.

Furry fandom dragons, however, are not.


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people voted specifically with dragons in mind



(shudder)


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

I picked foxes.


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

whats wrong with fandom dragons?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> whats wrong with fandom dragons?



They're sluts but don't like to admit it.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> whats wrong with fandom dragons?


They go from being giant creatures of death who hoard treasures and drop epic gearz to being spergy manchildren who talk about buttsexing you with their spiky dicks. Not to mention how they combine dragons with every animal species in existence and come up the the stupidest things. :V


----------



## pheonix (May 14, 2010)

Of course I picked the second option.


----------



## Ratte (May 14, 2010)

I'm pretty biased on this.  :B


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm pretty biased on this.  :B


That was mean. =[


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

I dunno where I stand on this for real


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I dunno where I stand on this for real



Flip a coin.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I dunno where I stand on this for real


Well I'm awesome and I am the first one, so pick the second. :V


----------



## Ratte (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I'm awesome and I am the first one, so pick the second. :V



;w;


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I'm awesome and I am the first one, so pick the second. :V


But Willow has a sergal side :/


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> ;w;


You're awesome too. :V


WillowWulf said:


> But Willow has a sergal side :/



Then kill us both, it's the only way to be sure.


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


>


I would never hurt Ratte. D=

The rest... watch yourselves. I'm a good shot...


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 14, 2010)

Heckler get's a promotional poster?
Fockses suck.
...

Kill Voidrunners first.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would never hurt Ratte. D=
> 
> The rest... watch yourselves. I'm a good shot...



Cause you yiff everything in sight...


----------



## Willow (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would never hurt Ratte. D=
> 
> The rest... watch yourselves. I'm a good shot...


;^;


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would never hurt Ratte. D=
> 
> The rest... watch yourselves. I'm a good shot...



Mind if I join forces with you, glorious General of the Vulpine Defence Forces? *Salutes*


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would never hurt Ratte. D=
> 
> The rest... watch yourselves. I'm a good shot...


I'm good at taking shots.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Mind if I join forces with you, glorious General of the Vulpine Defence Forces? *Salutes*


Of course. Together we shall rain death upon everyone who clicked foxes. (except Ratte)


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course. Together we shall rain death upon everyone who clicked foxes. (except Ratte)



Indeed we shall General H&K, I will arrange for Ratte to be transported to safety away from the battlefield by armoured Land Rover with police escort, as for the others, they will be shot, bayonetted and then consumed.


----------



## Garreth (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would never hurt Ratte. D=
> 
> The rest... watch yourselves. I'm a good shot...



I.... I think I want to revote.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Indeed we shall General H&K, I will arrange for Ratte to be transported to safety away from the battlefield by armoured Land Rover with police escort, as for the others, they will be shot, bayonetted and then consumed.


Excellent. Prepare for battle.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 14, 2010)

This reminds me of the thread where that kid had made up his own planet and was bitching because we were invading it and killing the natives.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Indeed we shall General H&K, I will arrange for Ratte to be transported to safety away from the battlefield by armoured Land Rover with police escort, as for the others, they will be shot, bayonetted and then consumed.


 fuck I flipped a coin on this one. I am lucky to hate dragon-fags more.


----------



## Rachrix (May 14, 2010)

there are alot of foxes, and things that dont exists are weird, if you beleve that. my vote went to the dragon one, but we are all pritty different, but i know more foxes


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Excellent. Prepare for battle.



I shall order the captains under my command to ready the troops.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I shall order the captains under my command to ready the troops.


Present and accounted for, sir!  <o


----------



## Ratte (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would never hurt Ratte. D=
> 
> The rest... watch yourselves. I'm a good shot...



So am I, you know.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

I'm surprised you guys are able to mobilize an army. I assumed you'd all be too busy having sex with inanimate objects.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Present and accounted for, sir!  <o



Very good soldier *Salutes* For King and Country!.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm surprised you guys are able to mobilize an army. I assumed you'd all be too busy having sex with inanimate objects.



Just because you do that doesn't mean non-traitorous foxes do it :V.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

Whatever the OP is.


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Just because you do that doesn't mean non-traitorous foxes do it :V.


I can't help it. That car's tailpipe was just so warm and moist!


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> So am I, you know.


Wait, you've gone shooting? >_>


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Whatever the OP is.



He's human with mechanical wings, and thus non-existant, are you ready to fight for your fatherland in the VDF?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I can't help it. That car's tailpipe was just so warm and moist!



I thought only Jeremy Clarkson did that.


----------



## Ratte (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait, you've gone shooting? >_>



:B


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :B


Now you are even moar awesome. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 14, 2010)

Chicks n' guns....

/lulz.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Chicks n' guns....
> 
> /lulz.


Furry chicks n' guns? :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 14, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Furry chicks n' guns? :3




/even-moar-lulz!


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I thought only Jeremy Clarkson did that.


I have never heard of that person until now. But he seems too sophistimacated for that sort of thing.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 14, 2010)

I'm gonna half to say dragons, the assholes took all the straight bulls in the entire fandom.


----------



## Criminally Insane (May 14, 2010)

Humans don't believe me look out the window


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

I hope when you shoot pistols you don't mount scopes or try to line of the iron sights. >.>


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I hope when you shoot pistols you don't mount scopes or try to line of the iron sights. >.>


My dad's Super Redhawk that I shoot a lot has a scope on it. :V

I hate the scope though.


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> Humans don't believe me look out the window



1. Lern2punctuation.
2. Read the OP.
3. Shut up.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My dad's Super Redhawk that I shoot a lot has a scope on it. :V
> 
> I hate the scope though.



That is actually really bad :/

Grandfather passed on some of his knowledge wielding a pistol. It is legit since he was in the Air Force tracking down Soviet spies in the United States.

The guys who aimed and didn't shoot enough on instinct were usually the first to get shot.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That is actually really bad :/
> 
> Grandfather passed on some of his knowledge wielding a pistol. It is legit since he was in the Air Force tracking down Soviet spies in the United States.
> 
> The guys who aimed and didn't shoot enough on instinct were usually the first to get shot.


Well, it's not a self defense gun. It's for target shooting and hunting.

You don't put scopes on self defense handguns.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

Voted foxes, because both really suck but I hate on foxes more. also to piss off H&K

Hey, look, I tied it up. Go me.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 14, 2010)

You know fox jokes have gone beyond retarded right? It's not foxes, it's the whole joke thing...


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> You know fox jokes have gone beyond retarded right? It's not foxes, it's the whole joke thing...



No, it's the foxes.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 14, 2010)

This is an insult to retards everywhere 


anyway...  mythical stuff takes the cake, though I do admit at one time I did like dragons...


----------



## MAC10 (May 14, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I'm gonna half to say dragons, the assholes took all the straight bulls in the entire fandom.



But I like being a dragon. I don't want to be an asshole. Is there some middle ground? If not, I'd rather be an asshole and a dragon.


----------



## Taekel (May 14, 2010)

Goldfish. I have problems with them.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 14, 2010)

What's your favorite animal? Dragon! Derp derp!


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

DUUUDE said:


> THIS MOTHERFUCKER RIGHT HERE


Stop posting.


----------



## Taekel (May 14, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> What's your favorite animal? Dragon! Derp derp!


 
I voted dragons as the retarded ones. DERP DERP. >:U

Giant fuckin' lizards that eat everything, they are.


----------



## Icky (May 14, 2010)

DUUUDE said:


> [gif]



Posting more dumb shit isn't helping your cause.


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2010)

\But seriously, let's spam image macros! That'll make us witty!


----------



## Ben (May 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> But seriously, let's spam image macros! That'll make us witty!



You say that like this guy has any intention of staying on here longer than ten minutes. :V


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2010)

DUUUDE said:


> well im about as witty as anyone here :douchebagsmile:



Pretty much on the money with that one.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 15, 2010)

Dumb shit in a thread featuring a dumber poll seems fine with me. (Hey dumber is a word...apparently)


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Dumb shit in a thread featuring a dumber poll seems fine with me. (Hey dumber is a word...apparently)


It's TDA's thread.


----------



## Telnac (May 15, 2010)

Foxes, tho I rather like foxes.  But if you want to boil it down, unless you're talking an advanced primate, an anthro version of anything is no less fanciful than a dragon or a unicorn.  So... since my affinity for dragons greatly exceeds my affinity for foxes... I had to vote fox.

If this was a decent poll, wolves would have been up there as well as hybrid species.


----------



## Marietta (May 15, 2010)

What about, "It's a tie, they are both retarded"?

No, it's foxes.



> If this was a decent poll, wolves would have been up there as well as  hybrid species.


Care to elaborate?
No really, I'm curious is all.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

Telnac said:


> If this was a decent poll, wolves would have been up there as well as hybrid species.




'Cmon, man...


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (May 15, 2010)

-drums claws on her desk- well seeing as I am a Dragoness
and though my one of my best friends irl is a fox ...well I am gonna have to vote fox and hope he takes no offense ..though knowing his sense of humor he would most likely vote fox as well X3

pointless thread is pointless

-goes back to her work on the festival website-


----------



## Slyck (May 15, 2010)

Well, I don't mind the whole slutty and gay thing, but dragons are cool too sooo... I chose you, JesusFish!


----------



## Kommodore (May 15, 2010)

fuck you gais


----------



## Taekel (May 15, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Foxes, tho I rather like foxes. But if you want to boil it down, unless you're talking an advanced primate, an anthro version of anything is no less *fanciful* than a dragon or a unicorn. So... since my affinity for dragons greatly exceeds my affinity for foxes... I had to vote fox.
> 
> If this was a decent poll, wolves would have been up there as well as hybrid species.


 
Unicorns are more fanciful than you are.


----------



## Tao (May 15, 2010)

Foxes are the coolest, you're all just jealous.


----------



## Oovie (May 15, 2010)

Faris said:


> Foxes are the coolest, you're all just jealous.


You all keep saying this yet never provide evidence.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> -drums claws on her desk- well seeing as I am a Dragoness
> and though my one of my best friends irl is a fox ...well I am gonna have to vote fox and hope he takes no offense ..though knowing his sense of humor he would most likely vote fox as well X3
> 
> pointless thread is pointless
> ...


You bastard.


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

Faris said:


> Foxes are the coolest, you're all just jealous.



You do realize that you're arguing this in a thread in which 30 people said foxes sucked?


----------



## Tao (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You do realize that you're arguing this in a thread in which 30 people said foxes sucked?



But all the cool people are foxes.

Example: Me, H&K, Scotty...


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You do realize that you're arguing this in a thread in which 30 people said foxes sucked?


At least dragons are still winning in the suck factor. :V


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

Faris said:


> But all the cool people are foxes.
> 
> Example: Me, H&K, Scotty...


I'm still waiting for you to start listing awesome people.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You bastard.


how can i be a bastard when I don't have the necessary equipment
Xp
i no has a cawk

and you know you loves me XD

and fall fox is my best foxy friend :3


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> how can i be a bastard when I don't have the necessary equipment
> Xp
> i no has a cawk
> 
> and you know you loves me XD


I do love you, let's yiff.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do love you, let's yiff.



daww X3
well I don't think my mate would like that very much

-is currently walking around sl-


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> daww X3
> well I don't think my mate would like that very much
> 
> -is currently walking around sl-


Who needs to know?


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who needs to know?



lol i only randomly yiff in sl..i am a draconian dancer there
feel free to chill with me there...same name as here

...-tries to keep on topic before they get fussed at-
-coughs- I voted for fox ...simply because I am not a fox....and ..i do not think that i am retarded ...if there was a middel ground i would have went for that lmao


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> lol i only randomly yiff in sl..i am a draconian dancer there
> feel free to chill with me there...same name as here
> 
> ...-tries to keep on topic before they get fussed at-
> -coughs- I voted for fox ...simply because I am not a fox....and ..i do not think that i am retarded ...if there was a middel ground i would have went for that lmao


If I got on SL would you yiff me?

Oh wait you hate foxes nevermind.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I got on SL would you yiff me?
> 
> Oh wait you hate foxes nevermind.


lmao ... mayyyyybe
and I don't hate foxes 
just didn't want to pick dragons
Xp


----------



## TreacleFox (May 15, 2010)

I just like Cynder a bit too much thats all...

>.>


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I just like Cynder a bit too much thats all...
> 
> >.>



eww.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 15, 2010)

MAC10 said:


> But I like being a dragon. I don't want to be an asshole. Is there some middle ground? If not, I'd rather be an asshole and a dragon.



Stop stealing cows then.  You can be a dragon, just stop taking cows from the fields and you can stop being an asshole.  That's the main reason why there's not so many chickens in the fandom, fuckin' foxes took them all.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Since when did it even out? >:[


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Since when did it even out? >:[



It happened while you were busy fapping.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> It happened while you were busy fapping.



...you're good. But not great.

I also went to sleep!


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (May 15, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Stop stealing cows then.  You can be a dragon, just stop taking cows from the fields and you can stop being an asshole.  That's the main reason why there's not so many chickens in the fandom, fuckin' foxes took them all.


....meh..i'm too lazt to go through all that trouble for steak
..would rather go to long horn and have it put in front of me..along with some mushrooms and poppers <3

you can never have too many poppers


----------



## Kommodore (May 15, 2010)

Vindication bitches.


----------



## xNeonNekox (May 15, 2010)

Well, I choose Fox Simply because people who are out for only yiffy and retarded things seem to go with majority and the majority happens to be foxes. I am sorry to the half decent foxes tho :\


----------



## Oovie (May 15, 2010)

xNeonNekox said:


> Well, I choose Fox Simply because people who  are out for only yiffy and retarded things seem to go with majority and  the majority happens to be foxes. I am sorry to the half decent foxes  tho :\


I don't get this fascination with foxes, when I was a kid they liked cheetahs and dolphins or something. When did foxes become noticeable? Be honest, it was Robin Hood wasn't it? 



Meadow said:


> I just like Cynder a bit too much thats all...
> 
> >.>


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 15, 2010)

Foxes tend to be just slutty, not much more.

Dragons tend to be batshit insane, because too many of them believe they really ARE dragons, and dragons generally have more fetishes like fatfurs, inflation, diapers, and god knows what. They just have a tendency to be more emotionally insecure, I have no clue why.

I read an article on the internet that summed it up pretty well, "dragons are the furries of furries".

I do think anthro dragons are kind of hawt but yeah, they're retarded.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Foxes tend to be just slutty, not much more.
> 
> Dragons tend to be batshit insane, because too many of them believe they really ARE dragons, and dragons generally have more fetishes like fatfurs, inflation, diapers, and god knows what. They just have a tendency to be more emotionally insecure, I have no clue why.
> 
> ...



Take that, dragons!


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Foxes tend to be just slutty, not much more.
> 
> Dragons tend to be batshit insane, because too many of them believe they really ARE dragons, and dragons generally have more fetishes like fatfurs, inflation, diapers, and god knows what. They just have a tendency to be more emotionally insecure, I have no clue why.
> 
> ...



The VDF salutes you.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The VDF salutes you.


The what now?

I also know what I'm talking about, I used to be a dragon otherkin but I got better. I was just an angsty teen who looked at one dragon dong too many.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Lol. Good times.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> The what now?



The Vulpine Defence Forces, under the command of General H&K.



			
				Kellie Gator said:
			
		

> I also know what I'm talking about, I used to be a dragon otherkin but I got better. I was just an angsty teen who looked at one dragon dong too many.



Bleeding dragons, fortunately I never had much exposure to dragons in fiction as a child (I never really liked fantasy) since discovering the furry fandom I can never look at the flag of the British province of Cymru again without imagining a dong on the dragon.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

The Anthem of the Vulpine Defence Forces

We gallantly follow our glorious leader,
General Koch, the saviour of our race.
Foxes of all nations unite and fight for freedom,
Lift up your rifle and march at brisk pace.
_
Chorus:_
_We will remember the days of old,
When the whole world feared our raids,
General Koch and Colonel Barlovski,
Lead us in the Vulpine Defence Forces.
General Koch and Colonel Barlovski,
Lead us in the Vulpine Defence Forces.
_ 
We fight not for fame nor for glory,
But only for fatherland and prey.
General Koch will lead us to victory,
With their blood our enemies shall pay.
_
Chorus._


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 15, 2010)

I really hated voting for foxes. 
Since I am a dragon i couldnt vote against myself.

*hugs for all the foxes*


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I really hated voting for foxes.
> Since I am a dragon i couldnt vote against myself.
> 
> *hugs for all the foxes*



The Vulpine Defence Forces view your actions as a declaration of war, prepare to be cut down by our heavy artillery and your flesh consumed while there is still some life left in your body.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Foxes, tho I rather like foxes.  But if you want to boil it down, unless you're talking an advanced primate, an anthro version of anything is no less fanciful than a dragon or a unicorn.  So... since my affinity for dragons greatly exceeds my affinity for foxes... I had to vote fox.
> 
> If this was a decent poll, wolves would have been up there as well as hybrid species.



If our EMP devices don't kill you, rust will.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Foxes, tho I rather like foxes.  But if you want to boil it down, unless you're talking an advanced primate, an anthro version of anything is no less fanciful than a dragon or a unicorn.  So... since my affinity for dragons greatly exceeds my affinity for foxes... I had to vote fox.
> 
> If this was a decent poll, wolves would have been up there as well as hybrid species.


 Wolves are someone "moderate" in comparison its the "I am slightly more sane the the other guy but cleche still" species. Also: Hybrids are just a "Look at me I am creative" cop out. They are not retarded, just lame :V


----------



## Seas (May 15, 2010)

The correct answer is: 
People with no fursonas :]


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> The correct answer is:
> People with no fursonas :]



The VDF shall rain death upon Hungary, when our heavy bombers are flying over Budapest you might reconsider your vote.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 15, 2010)

I know alot of "dragons" on youtube and there perfectly normal 12-19 year olds. :/

To be fair, alot of them are just girls who like to draw.


----------



## Seas (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The VDF shall rain death upon Hungary, when our heavy bombers are flying over Budapest you might reconsider your vote.



If I get relocated to a real country before that, drop one extra bomb in my name too! : D


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

I suppose both groups are equally stupid.

Foxes Vs. Dragons and other pretend things.

Its like the special Olympics, no matter who wins: You both are retarded :B


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I know alot of "dragons" on youtube and there perfectly normal 12-19 year olds. :/
> 
> To be fair, alot of them are just girls who like to draw.



Our agents have already poisoned 1 in 5 jars of vegemite with cyanide.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 15, 2010)

I voted dragons. At least some foxes break stereotypes...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The Anthem of the Vulpine Defence Forces
> 
> We gallantly follow our glorious leader,
> General Koch, the saviour of our race.
> ...


 


TashkentFox said:


> *The Vulpine Defence Forces view your actions as a declaration of war, prepare to be cut down by our heavy artillery and your flesh consumed while there is still some life left in your body*.


 
This sounds like fame and glory to me. 
All i said was I voted for my kind and hated voting aginst the foxes.
Never said of doing anything to these foxes.
Now these foxes want to start a war aginst all who dont vote in favor of them.

Hmm... and some say we dragons are war like. 
Foxes share more with dragons than thought maybe?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> I voted dragons. At least some foxes break stereotypes...



The old-fashioned (ie. good) fox stereotype is very close to the weasel stereotype, so no wonder you voted in favour of us, consider yourself an honourary lifetime member of the VDF.


----------



## Telnac (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Foxes Vs. Dragons and other pretend things.
> 
> Its like the special Olympics, no matter who wins: You both are retarded :B


_*OUCH!!*_ _Alas, you win.  _


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Telnac said:


> _*OUCH!!*_ _Alas, you win.  _


 But really what part of the fandom really is that far past retarded? from "Super desu lolita kittens" and "OH so sexy baby-diaper things" to Tentacle raping dragon-things and simple disregard for the woman's anatomy (SHe is enjoying having her uterous stretched open by a cock almost half her size? Bulllshit) Everything is  just barly above special education thinking level.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I suppose both groups are equally stupid.
> 
> Foxes Vs. Dragons and other pretend things.
> 
> Its like the special Olympics, no matter who wins: You both are retarded :B



Not foxes.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Not foxes.



Sorry still retarded by association. Being the "smartest downs syndrome child" Makes you just "Less retarded"


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sorry still retarded by association. Being the "smartest downs syndrome child" Makes you just "Less retarded"



...do I still get handicaps? I admit I'm retarded and inferior if you provide me handicaps in everything.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 15, 2010)

guess it's the artist in me when I say... why should there be a problem with either.  If you don't like one or the other then just don't look at it.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

I don't have a problem with them lass, I am just making fun of everyone's flaws.


HAXX said:


> ...do I still get handicaps? I admit I'm retarded and inferior if you provide me handicaps in everything.


 Sure yo can go hump things/people at random and the other furries will roll their eyes and just think "Foxes will be foxes"


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sure yo can go hump things/people at random and the other furries will roll their eyes and just think "Foxes will be foxes"


Sounds good to me :3c


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Sounds good to me :3c


 And dragons ca go all "Fuck you I am otherkin" and people just think "Dragons will be dragons" :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> And dragons ca go all "Fuck you I am otherkin" and people just think "Dragons will be dragons" :V


I like mine better.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I like mine better.


 I would too.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I would too.


Yiff


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yiff


 Yiff indeed.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 15, 2010)

Just because it doesn't exist doesn't mean its retarded...
And if you mean it in the "omg he thinks he's a dragon" kind of way, it could be "omg he thinks he's a fox" as well. :\


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Just because it doesn't exist doesn't mean its retarded...
> And if you mean it in the "omg he thinks he's a dragon" kind of way, it could be "omg he thinks he's a fox" as well. :\


 No. But people with the species tend to act retarded, you know the whole big chunk who do the otherkin shit?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Just because it doesn't exist doesn't mean its retarded...
> And if you mean it in the "omg he thinks he's a dragon" kind of way, it could be "omg he thinks he's a fox" as well. :\



Foxes aren't retarded though.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Really: 

Dragons are more often Arrogant and generally more mentally ill then other furs. 
Foxes are more often slutty and yiff too much. Possibly gay.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Foxes aren't retarded though.



Doesn't mean dragons are then :/
But stupid poll only has 2 listed.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Doesn't mean dragons are then :/
> But stupid poll only has 2 listed.



Dragons are too retarded.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Doesn't mean dragons are then :/
> But stupid poll only has 2 listed.


 suck it off princess :V


----------



## Ikrit (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I have one. They are retarded.
> HAHA FOXES WIN AT NOT BEING THE MOST RETARDED! TAKE THAT, HATERS!


i was going to vote for the other
but then i saw this


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> i was going to vote for the other
> but then i saw this



Dick.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> i was going to vote for the other
> but then i saw this



*Licks muzzle* I shall enjoy feasting upon your corpse come our victory.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Dragons are too retarded.



Then, give me a reason!


----------



## TreacleFox (May 15, 2010)

The answer must be foxes, because dragons arn't retarded at all ^^


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Fuck_you,_I'm_a_dragon!

Right, Not retarded at all :V


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Meadow said:


> The answer must be foxes, because dragons arn't retarded at all ^^



Our tanks are now advancing toward your house and there is nothing you can do to stop them.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

your army is a lie. We all know Foxes don't keep their pants on long enough to wage war, it gets in the way of the "Yiffing".


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> your army is a lie. We all know Foxes don't keep their pants on long enough to wage war, it gets in the way of the "Yiffing".



Just keep repeating that to yourself as the brave lads of the VDF start marching toward you. IRL we only yiff three days a year.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 15, 2010)

Meadow said:


> The answer must be foxes, because dragons arn't retarded at all ^^


Yeah of course they're not, that's why they spell "aren't" as "arn't".

Also, another reason why mythical creatures are more retarded; *2 the Ranting Gryphon*.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Just keep repeating that to yourself as the brave lads of the VDF start marching toward you. IRL we only yiff three days a year.


 Yet in reality the VDF is 3 obese males with fox tales and cap guns, one has a partial fursuit and a slingshot. 

Good luck.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Yet in reality the VDF is 3 obese males with fox tales and cap guns, one has a partial fursuit and a slingshot.
> 
> Good luck.



I'm not obese.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I'm not obese.


 okay 1 non-obese man and 2 obese men. Are you the one with the partial suit or the slingshot?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> okay 1 non-obese man and 2 obese men. Are you the one with the partial suit or the slingshot?



Heckler isn't obese either, I'm the Colonel, he's the General and we're recruiting for captains and privates.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Fuck_you,_I'm_a_dragon!
> 
> Right, Not retarded at all :V



>.>

<.<

shut up!

And this thread is so pointless, the only people going on it are ones that like foxes or dragons because its involves them. Then they all just vote for the opersite species because they dont want there own to be most retarded in the poll...

So really this poll is just showing the dragon to fox 'sona ratio.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Meadow said:


> >.>
> 
> <.<
> 
> ...



Dragons are heavily over-used, they don't even exist or have any redeeming features, plus they're sluts obsessed with mammilian body parts they don't have.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Dragons are heavily over-used, they don't even exist or have any redeeming features, plus they're sluts.



*says the fox, you can really talk.


----------



## ADF (May 15, 2010)

So one species, which is the most popular in the fandon, vs a entire category?

The fact that they are neck and neck is remarkable, considering the seemingly infinitely larger selection of species under mythical that people can take issue with.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

ADF said:


> So one species, which is the most popular in the fandon, vs a entire category?
> 
> The fact that they are neck and neck is remarkable, considering the seemingly infinitely larger selection of species under mythical that people can take issue with.



For the Fatherland! For Heckler! *Slowly drives towards you in a tank*


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

Meadow said:


> >.>
> 
> <.<
> 
> ...


No, foxes and dragons simply are the two most common species, so they're the people voting most. Other people hate dragons and foxes too. 

Can I change my vote to dragons?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Can I change my vote to dragons?



Wise choice, I hear ostrich is delicious.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Meadow said:


> >.>
> 
> <.<
> 
> ...


 Suck it off princess :V



ADF said:


> So one species, which is the most popular in the fandon, vs a entire category?
> 
> The fact that they are neck and neck is remarkable, considering the seemingly infinitely larger selection of species under mythical that people can take issue with.



Well that kinda works against you man. Because half of the people think that whole category is more retarded then foxes, and hell thats kinda a handycap in your favor to be a large segment instead of a spesific one. :V

EDIT: Hey foxes, sorry I just re-possessed your tanks. We left with them (and your weapons ) 20 minutes ago. Your whole military failed its Psyc-eval. That said, A bunch of brits with muskets are here to make you bordering on extinction again.


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Heckler isn't obese either, I'm the Colonel, he's the General and we're recruiting for captains and privates.



Can I enlist?


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> EDIT: Hey foxes, sorry I just re-possessed your tanks. We left with them (and your weapons ) 20 minutes ago. Your whole military failed its Psyc-eval. That said, A bunch of brits with muskets are here to make you bordering on extinction again.


You bastard. =[


----------



## ADF (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Well that kinda works against you man. Because half of the people think that whole category is more retarded then foxes, and hell thats kinda a handycap in your favor to be a large segment instead of a spesific one. :V



Actually it works in my favour, half of people think foxes are retarded; were as the mythical category is distributed between a wide range of different species.

Dragons, unicorns, gryphon's etc. are all under the mythical category. For all of them combined to only represent 50%, while foxes have half just for one species, that's a lot of people against just one species.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Tally said:


> Can I enlist?



Sure, Captain Tally.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

I will go back to being an arms dealer/military contracting agent.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I will go back to being an arms dealer/military contracting agent.



I would like to request an order for 40 AK-47's, 40 Lee-Enfield Rifles, 40 revolvers, 10 heavy artillery cannon (plus ammunition) 5 tanks and 5 armoured Land Rovers.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Sure, Captain Tally.


 
I'm sure a few of my tactical nukes will be of use to you as well.


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Wise choice, I hear ostrich is delicious.


No, I hate foxes just as much, if not more, than dragons. I just want to prove a point to meadow.


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2010)

You all need to go outside more.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I would like to request an order for 40 AK-47's, 40 Lee-Enfield Rifles, 40 revolvers, 10 heavy artillery cannon (plus ammunition) 5 tanks and 5 armoured Land Rovers.


 Sure, How you paying?


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> You all need to go outside more.


...I don't even know how this army shit happened in here.

Jesus, people, really?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sure, How you paying?



Is Kazakhstani Tenge acceptable?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Cash, (Euro, American, British, Russian, Chinese, Japanese or Canadian Currency only)
Precious metals or stones, (high value only) or Slaves are acceptable payment :V


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Cash, (Euro, American, British, Russian, Chinese, Japanese or Canadian Currency only)
> Precious metals or stones, (high value only) or Slaves are acceptable payment :V


 
I'll cover Tashkent's war costs if he does'nt minds. I'll be paying in unmarked gold bars is that alright with you Ace?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Cash, (Euro, American, British, Russian, Chinese, Japanese or Canadian Currency only)
> Precious metals or stones, (high value only) or Slaves are acceptable payment :V



I think we've still got a few million Rubles in the kitty, but that deal with Kazakhstan gave us 5 billion Tenge.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> I'll cover Tashkent's war costs if he does'nt minds. I'll be paying in unmarked gold bars is that alright with you Ace?


 Perfect, saves the effort on remelting them too.



TashkentFox said:


> I think we've still got a few million Rubles in the kitty, but that deal with Kazakhstan gave us 5 billion Tenge.


The above chap has got it.


----------



## Irreverent (May 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> Basing my vote solely on the fact that the absolute worst socially, mentally, artistically, and fetish-isticlly (?) people I see on FA are ~**dwaggies**~



Congratulations.  With the exception of an infernal kitty, a demonic bunny, a pink fox and two drunken otters, you just insulted *ALL* of the FA Admins.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Congratulations.  With the exception of an infernal kitty, a demonic bunny, a pink fox and two drunken otters, you just insulted *ALL* of the FA Admins.


 Hahahaha, they don't apply to the stereotypes  because the admins/mods are "furries lite", which means they are at least mostly sane.


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

FOXES

ENOUGH SAID

btw selling fox insurance.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> FOXES
> 
> ENOUGH SAID
> 
> btw selling fox insurance.


 :V thats just unlimited acess to a good dry cleaner and a medical coverage in case of slipping on wet spots.


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> :V thats just unlimited acess to a good dry cleaner and a medical coverage in case of slipping on wet spots.


No actually it's a box of condoms.

A foxes biggest enemy.

Also, I have to add that Otters and featherbutts are the smartest out of all the fandom.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Shoots the Pugstrich, dinnertime comrades.


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Shoots the Pugstrich, dinnertime comrades.


The bullet bounced off the box of condoms.
silly fox.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 15, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> The bullet bounced off the box of condoms.
> silly fox.


 
WTF is that box made out of steel?:shock:


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Ceramic-titanium composite. 


Rainwulf said:


> No actually it's a box of condoms.
> 
> A foxes biggest enemy.
> 
> Also, I have to add that Otters and featherbutts are the smartest out of all the fandom.


 My other persona is an avian, hell I have a ring with  a falcon engraved on it. I am a lover of birds of prey, but I am a hyuumaaaaaaan


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> My other persona is an avian, hell I have a ring with  a falcon engraved on it. I am a lover of birds of prey, but I am a hyuumaaaaaaan


That ring sounds awesome, but for me and pugs I have a lot of pug stuffed animals. 



ValiantWolf said:


> WTF is that box made out of steel?:shock:



Yes. Bulletproof steel. >U


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> The bullet bounced off the box of condoms.
> silly fox.



*Reloads and shoots in head*


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> That ring sounds awesome, but for me and pugs I have a lot of pug stuffed animals.


 For me its artistic depictions of birds and things made of stainless steel xD


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

I used to have a necklace with a falcon on it.  

It broke. Damn cheap Chinese construction.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I used to have a necklace with a falcon on it.
> 
> It broke. Damn cheap Chinese construction.


 Shiit =/ Thats cool stuff.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

Who the hell voted foxes? More than dragons?! That proves it. There's more lifeless virgins than anything else on these forums. 

...I mean seriously, wtf..   ~.~
these statistics make me want to throw up and not be a furry.


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Who the hell voted foxes? More than dragons?! That proves it. There's more lifeless virgins than anything else on these forums.
> 
> ...I mean seriously, wtf..   ~.~
> these statistics make me want to throw up and not be a furry.


The hell? 

People like you are why I voted foxes.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

I think they suck equally.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I think they suck equally.



I think you suck. >:V


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I think you suck. >:V


 only the way you like it ;3c


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> The hell?
> 
> People like you are why I voted foxes.



For what? Not liking dungeons and dragons?


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> only the way you like it ;3c



>:[

:I

:]


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 15, 2010)

;^;  this thread makes me sad *crys*


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> ;^;  this thread makes me sad *crys*



I'd cry too if I had feelings. It's okay man, we can make it through these hard times. Give me a hug, man! );

just stay off WOW and we should over power them.


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> For what? Not liking dungeons and dragons?


For not making any sense with every post.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Foxes are not only slutty and gay, apparently they're melodramatic and not too bright, too... ._.

BRB adding my vote.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 15, 2010)

this polls been almost equal for a while...


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> For not making any sense with every post.



How did I not make sense?! 

Dragon furries = Nerdy virgins. Easy concept.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> >:[
> 
> :I
> 
> :]


 I knew you liked that idea


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Who the hell voted foxes? More than dragons?! That proves it. There's more lifeless virgins than anything else on these forums.
> 
> ...I mean seriously, wtf..   ~.~
> these statistics make me want to throw up and not be a furry.


I'm a lifeless virgin and I still voted for dragons...
Cuz I love feral & anthro furry animals.


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> How did I not make sense?!
> 
> Dragon furries = Nerdy virgins. Easy concept.


Oh, so you think dragons are the only people who would vote against foxes? 

Hah.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I'm a lifeless virgin and I still voted for dragons...
> Cuz I love feral & anthro furry animals.


 wait WHAT? 



Icarus615 said:


> Oh, so you think dragons are the only people who would vote against foxes?
> 
> Hah.


No. Dragons was the other option.

Hah.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Oh, so you think dragons are the only people who would vote against foxes?
> 
> Hah.


Essentially its who do you hate more Mentally ill Virgins or  retarded _Mentally delayed_ Sluts? .


----------



## RoqsWolf (May 15, 2010)

The Phrase retarded is not moraly right


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Better?


----------



## FlareKitsu (May 15, 2010)

Only two options? Fine. I'll input my own. 

Human.

/thread


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Essentially its who do you hate more Mentally ill Virgins or  retarded _Mentally delayed_ Sluts? .


Dragons, but foxes are much more annoying here.


MichaelFoster said:


> No. Dragons was the other option.
> 
> Hah.


Stop posting.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

I just act human, sometimes too much so. Why pick a species that is not yours?



FlareKitsu said:


> Only two options? Fine. I'll input my own.
> 
> Human.
> 
> /thread


 You sir picked the only Incorrect response.. Humans are the _least _retarded species.


----------



## Glitch (May 15, 2010)

I voted foxes because I love gryphons.  :/
Most dragons here, however, are.... ugh...


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Essentially its who do you hate more Mentally ill Virgins or  retarded _Mentally delayed_ Sluts? .



Well...
First of all, I thank mentally delayed (I like that lol) for aids and countless bj's.
And I thank mentaly ill virgins for bumping me up on the food chain at my school. 
If everybody was as cool as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Itd be too hard to compete.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

lol hipsters.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Dragons, but foxes are much more annoying here.
> 
> Stop posting.



Stop being such a wowfag and I'll try.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> lol hipsters.



yeah I'm a jock...I don't really know any hipsters in real life.


----------



## Glitch (May 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> For what? Not liking dungeons and dragons?


No.
For not liking retards.

(And blow morally-correct out of your ass, RoqsWolf.   I am anything but that.)


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2010)

I FUCKING HATE DRAGONS

(and I like slutty and gay, MURRRRR)


----------



## Glitch (May 15, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I FUCKING HATE DRAGONS
> 
> (and I like slutty and gay, MURRRRR)



I have to agree because you are just epic.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I FUCKING HATE DRAGONS


cooool.



> (and I like slutty and gay, MURRRRR)


DAS WAS UP!


Glitch said:


> No.
> For not liking retards.


 but...you have a fedora.. How could you be so cruel!



> (And blow morally-correct out of your ass, RoqsWolf.   I am anything but that.)


but...you have a fedora.. You must be!


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> yeah I'm a jock...I don't really know any hipsters in real life.


 This city is full of them. They don't shower enough.


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Stop being such a wowfag and I'll try.


Actually, I've never played WoW. Nice try though.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> This city is full of them. They don't shower enough.



Wait..is it the people who wear skinny jeans but don't listen to punk rock? Yeah, those guys are weird.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Actually, I've never played WoW. Nice try though.



Then stop sticking up for people who do. It's bad for my rep!


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2010)

Multiquote. Learn it.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Wait..is it the people who wear skinny jeans but don't listen to punk rock? Yeah, those guys are weird.


Sometimes skinny jeans, often clashing neon clothes, own macbooks, tend to love buzzwords and counterculture. Shower not often enough and often vegan. 

Basically Shallow, superficial and vain knockoffs of hippies but with more mustard yellow plaid and Iphones,


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Then stop sticking up for people who do. It's bad for my rep!



I think with these last couple of pages you've utterly destroyed whatever rep you had here.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Dammit blue now no one will read my clever well thought out description of hipsters as its on the bottom of the last page.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Dammit blue now no one will read my clever well thought out description of hipsters as its on the bottom of the last page.



The guy you're talking to is probably not bright enough to grasp it. He'll just go on yelling about how cool he is and how lame everyone else is on the Internet. :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> Multiquote. Learn it.


 Multiquoting for dummies. I needs me sum!



The Drunken Ace said:


> Sometimes skinny jeans, often clashing neon clothes, own macbooks, tend to love buzzwords and counterculture. Shower not often enough and often vegan.
> 
> Basically Shallow, superficial and vain knockoffs of hippies but with more mustard yellow plaid and Iphones,


 D: There are people like that?! 



BlueberriHusky said:


> I think with these last couple of pages you've utterly destroyed whatever rep you had here.


 Oh shit! Dragons don't like me anymore. Fuck off.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Proved me right. Score!


----------



## l33tpower (May 15, 2010)

lol yall funny as shit. i picked foxes well because they just good for eating.

not just taht but foxes have been seen on more furry porn than any other species. I mean theres fox yuri ( my personal favorite) fox yoai, just normal group fox yiff, fox and other species yiff. i dont really care bout that other than, they just good eating. ever had fox ribs. they fuckin juicy ass peices of meat. oh and their pelts make a good blanket. soft and furry petls like that feel nice.and they fetch a pretty good price on the market.

i would have picked the dragons but i like dragons cause well, they breath fire, most guns can't peirce their thick ass hide, and not to mention they look pretty bad ass when i draw them. my fox pictures just look like fuckin lue Phorignoe took a gun and shot the damn thing till it became mentally retarded.


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Then stop sticking up for people who do. It's bad for my rep!


I'm not sticking up for dragons, I hate both of them. Foxes just piss me off more at the moment.

And what rep?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> lol yall funny as shit. i picked foxes well because they just good for eating.
> 
> not just taht but foxes have been seen on more furry porn than any other species. I mean theres fox yuri ( my personal favorite) fox yoai, just normal group fox yiff, fox and other species yiff. i dont really care bout that other than, they just good eating. ever had fox ribs. they fuckin juicy ass peices of meat. oh and their pelts make a good blanket. soft and furry petls like that feel nice.and they fetch a pretty good price on the market.
> 
> i would have picked the dragons but i like dragons cause well, they breath fire, most guns can't peirce their thick ass hide, and not to mention they look pretty bad ass when i draw them. my fox pictures just look like fuckin lue Phorignoe took a gun and shot the damn thing till it became mentally retarded.



Get on the floor while I put a bullet in the back of your head.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> D: There are people like that?!


Lots of them.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Proved me right. Score!



Indeed.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Indeed.



You don't seriously like--

Oh god, Ace, my respect for you. Gone.


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> lol yall funny as shit. i picked foxes well because they just good for eating.



Oh. You're one of _those_ people.



> not just taht but foxes have been seen on more furry porn than any other species. I mean theres fox yuri ( my personal favorite) fox yoai, just normal group fox yiff, fox and other species yiff. i dont really care bout that other than, they just good eating. ever had fox ribs. they fuckin juicy ass peices of meat. oh and their pelts make a good blanket. soft and furry petls like that feel nice.and they fetch a pretty good price on the market.
> 
> i would have picked the dragons but i like dragons cause well, they breath fire, most guns can't peirce their thick ass hide, and not to mention they look pretty bad ass when i draw them. my fox pictures just look like fuckin lue Phorignoe took a gun and shot the damn thing till it became mentally retarded.



What the fuck am I reading


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> What the fuck am I reading



Probably the words of a psychopath.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 15, 2010)

Hey guys, how is this thread doing since last night?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Hey guys, how is this thread doing since last night?



You may call me Colonel Barlovski.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You don't seriously like--
> 
> Oh god, Ace, my respect for you. Gone.


 What do I like now? Last think I heard I hate hipsters, dragons, foxes and find mike annoying.


----------



## l33tpower (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Get on the floor while I put a bullet in the back of your head.



you can't kill loki, son of odin, with an ordinary gun mortal. you can only kill a god with that gods weapon. 

Bet you can't find it.
besides foxes are cool and all but i just suck when it comes to drawing them. my best drawings are my dragons from Rappelz. the dragons on that game seriously look bad ass. and they have foxes on that game but you can't have them as a pet like the dragons. all in all dragons are cool but foxes BETTER. i just decided that foxes were retarded cause their so easy to kill in RL. i mean their litterally retarded.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Hey guys, how is this thread doing since last night?


how fare thee hare?


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> you can't kill loki, son of odin, with an ordinary gun mortal. you can only kill a god with that gods weapon.
> 
> Bet you can't find it.
> besides foxes are cool and all but i just suck when it comes to drawing them. my best drawings are my dragons from Rappelz. the dragons on that game seriously look bad ass. and they have foxes on that game but you can't have them as a pet like the dragons. all in all dragons are cool but foxes BETTER. i just decided that foxes were retarded cause their so easy to kill in RL. i mean their litterally retarded.



Okay, I give up. You win. 10/10.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You may call me Colonel Barlovski.



Righto.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> you can't kill loki, son of odin, with an ordinary gun mortal. you can only kill a god with that gods weapon.
> 
> Bet you can't find it.
> besides foxes are cool and all but i just suck when it comes to drawing them. my best drawings are my dragons from Rappelz. the dragons on that game seriously look bad ass. and they have foxes on that game but you can't have them as a pet like the dragons. all in all dragons are cool but foxes BETTER. i just decided that foxes were retarded cause their so easy to kill in RL. i mean their litterally retarded.



Mythological bullshit doesn't scare me *Blows your head off your shoulders with a rifle*


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Righto.



And Heckler is now General H&K, For the glory of the Fatherland! *Salutes*


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Proved me right. Score!



explain. And don't act like a nerd. Know what? Fuck it. I don't care.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

I am cool with this

They buy guns and tanks from me and pay me in unmarked gold bars and Vixens. 

Shits cool with me.


----------



## l33tpower (May 15, 2010)

MORTAL FOOL!!
FEEL THE RATH OF LOKI*turns you into a chicken*

now watch should i cook using your chicken body. Chicken fingers...Nah, chicken wings(with jalapeno sause) tempting but still not good.....I'Ve got it. I'll cook you in my famous Zalkool Chicken Tortillas. oh you will taste DELICIOSO with that extra zest of selantro.
for a fox this would sound good enough for a whole starving family of foxes.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> explain. And don't act like a nerd. Know what? Fuck it. I don't care.



That's twice now. :V

Keep it up, you're making yourself look real good here.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> MORTAL FOOL!!
> FEEL THE RATH OF LOKI*turns you into a chicken*
> 
> now watch should i cook using your chicken body. Chicken fingers...Nah, chicken wings(with jalapeno sause) tempting but still not good.....I'Ve got it. I'll cook you in my famous Zalkool Chicken Tortillas. oh you will taste DELICIOSO with that extra zest of selantro.
> for a fox this would sound good enough for a whole starving family of foxes.


 Oh hey Loki its Odin, let them have their war mk?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> MORTAL FOOL!!
> FEEL THE RATH OF LOKI*turns you into a chicken*
> 
> now watch should i cook using your chicken body. Chicken fingers...Nah, chicken wings(with jalapeno sause) tempting but still not good.....I'Ve got it. I'll cook you in my famous Zalkool Chicken Tortillas. oh you will taste DELICIOSO with that extra zest of selantro.
> for a fox this would sound good enough for a whole starving family of foxes.



*Turns to Captain Tally* I think the bullet has made him even more insane, run him over with that tank over there.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> find mike annoying.


 Its Mic...

lol Im just kiddin dude.



Icarus615 said:


> I'm not sticking up for dragons, I hate both of them. Foxes just piss me off more at the moment.


 Well I don't see why!! lol



> And what rep?


Apparently, I come off as an asshole on the internet so I guess I don't really have one. Good point.


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Righto.


Yeah, Tash is pretending to have some sort of fox army.


TashkentFox said:


> Mythological bullshit doesn't scare me *Blows your head off your shoulders with a rifle*


I doubt words typed on a screen scares him much either.


----------



## l33tpower (May 15, 2010)

your still a dumbass.

seriously foxes kick ass i just can't draw them and i don't find them as appealling other than the fox yuri. seriously all this is about which is more retarded. if you think dragons are retard your the most retarded person out there. I mean they don't even exist their mythical creatures while foxes do exist. their just suprisingly dumb when it comes to fox season in england and ireland.

and brovloski you can't kill gods with normal weapons. you can only kill them with godly weapons.


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

Do I get a gun??

Oh an, the most retarded species...small fish or animals like corals


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well I don't see why!! lol



You.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> your still a dumbass.
> 
> seriously foxes kick ass i just can't draw them and i don't find them as appealling other than the fox yuri. seriously all this is about which is more retarded. if you think dragons are retard your the most retarded person out there. I mean they don't even exist their mythical creatures while foxes do exist. their just suprisingly dumb when it comes to fox season in england and ireland.
> 
> and brovloski you can't kill gods with normal weapons. you can only kill them with godly weapons.



*Rolls eyes* Whatever, I didn't know they allowed you to have your own computers in the nut-hutch.


----------



## l33tpower (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> *Rolls eyes* Whatever, I didn't know they allowed you to have your own computers in the nut-hutch.



KISS MY GOD LIKE ASS.

I'm agreeing that foxes are cool and shit while dragons don't exist while your sayin im the nut job. thanks fuck head. 

jeeze and yeah Ace you can have them their all yours. send them to the gates of the nether world.


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> KISS MY GOD LIKE ASS.
> 
> I'm agreeing that foxes are cool and shit while dragons don't exist while your sayin im the nut job. thanks fuck head.
> 
> jeeze and yeah Ace you can have them their all yours. send them to the gates of the nether world.


Ok is it just me or do all the wolves lately seem to have god-complexes?


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ok is it just me or do all the wolves lately seem to have god-complexes?



... Lately?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Ian Brady said:


> KISS MY GOD LIKE ASS.



No :V.

I'll stick some plastic explosive up it though.



			
				Ian Brady said:
			
		

> I'm agreeing that foxes are cool and shit while dragons don't exist while your sayin im the nut job. thanks fuck head.
> 
> jeeze and yeah Ace you can have them their all yours. send them to the gates of the nether world.



You normally have your electro-shock treatment round about now don't you? Give my regards to the long suffering doctors who have to deal with you.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> KISS MY GOD LIKE ASS.
> 
> I'm agreeing that foxes are cool and shit while dragons don't exist while your sayin im the nut job. thanks fuck head.
> 
> jeeze and yeah Ace you can have them their all yours. send them to the gates of the nether world.


 why do you think I am giving them guns? that way they can kill themselves off.


----------



## l33tpower (May 15, 2010)

I'm just acting this way since my mother is starting to call me loki. just because i pulled a prank on my cousin she calls me that. i mean yeah I've caused mayhem in the past but damn.

all i did was tell my cousin to turn around and then threw a pie full of chocolate pudding in his face.

I just love foxes brovloski do you understand.....i also love to draw Max Black Rabbits characters since I've gotten into James Bruners story of zigzag. read it you will like it. www.zzstudios.com


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> I'm just acting this way since my mother is starting to call me loki. just because i pulled a prank on my cousin she calls me that. i mean yeah I've caused mayhem in the past but damn.



The actual mythological Loki was a horrible person, and a slut imho. :V


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Do I get a gun??


 
I guess you forgot what happened last time someone gave you a gun.


----------



## Gavrill (May 15, 2010)

Foxes are finally winning (losing?) the poll! Took long enough for the truth to come out.


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... Lately?


Of the ones that have joined within the past month or two
Or is it a symptom of newfaggotry perhaps?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Loki was supposed to end the world and shit, you know aiding ragnarok to come...


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Loki was supposed to end the world and shit, you know aiding ragnarok to come...



Instead he's in Broadmoor plugged into the mains.


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> I guess you forgot what happened last time someone gave you a gun.


Oh yea >.>


The Drunken Ace said:


> Loki was supposed to end the world and shit, you know aiding ragnarok to come...


Wasn't Loki also like, a huge trickster?


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Loki was supposed to end the world and shit, you know aiding ragnarok to come...



Something about his son (?) Fenrir. Last I checked Fenrir was the spawn of Loki and a giantess. My Norse is a little rusty.

Maybe that was Sleipnir.



WillowWulf said:


> Wasn't Loki also like, a huge  trickster?



A mean one.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Of the ones that have joined within the past month or two
> Or is it a symptom of newfaggotry perhaps?


 
Probably newfaggotry, give the newfurs a month or two and hopefully it should wear off.


----------



## l33tpower (May 15, 2010)

god this thread has derailed me from my pictures I'm drawing ATM.
Brovloski if you have to ask what im drawing its like a sub mix of fox and coyote with zigzag and sabrina.


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> god this thread has derailed me from my pictures I'm drawing ATM.
> Brovloski if you have to ask what im drawing its like a sub mix of fox and coyote with zigzag and sabrina.


But no one asked


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Something about his son (?) Fenrir. Last I checked Fenrir was the spawn of Loki and a giantess. My Norse is a little rusty.
> 
> Maybe that was Sleipnir.


I think I need to go check out a book on Norse mythology >.>


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think I need to go check out a book on Norse mythology >.>


 
Thor the god of thunder is Loki's brother correct?


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think I need to go check out a book on Norse mythology >.>



Loki also turned himself into a GIRL horse to distract some guy's work horse, and got knocked up by it. Classic stuff.


----------



## l33tpower (May 15, 2010)

that was ment for tashkentfox since hes being anal about me acting like norse god. but anyhow foxes only retarded since thier easy to track. dragons don't exist and people think they could kill a beast with breath of fire, and hide almost as strong as adamant.


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Thor the god of thunder is Loki's brother correct?


I believe so yea

See, I spent all my time over summer break one year reading shit tons of Greek mythology, I know very little Norse >.>


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

I've sent for the men in white coats.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I believe so yea
> 
> See, I spent all my time over summer break one year reading shit tons of Greek mythology, I know very little Norse >.>



Greek sucks.

Read Chinese and Korean. VIOLENCE.


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I believe so yea
> 
> See, I spent all my time over summer break one year reading shit tons of Greek mythology, I know very little Norse >.>


 
Okay so can anybody call Thor so he can kick Loki's ass!


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Greek sucks.
> 
> Read Chinese and Korean. VIOLENCE.


The story of the gods had a whole lot to do about sex, cuz Zeus was a player

I might, I think we have one on Chinese myths too


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The story of the gods had a whole lot to do about sex, cuz Zeus was a player
> 
> I might, I think we have one on Chinese myths too



Chinese and Korean fox lore is amazing. I want to make furries read it and shatter their hopes and dreams about their kawaii little Japanese kitsune.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Okay so can anybody call Thor so he can kick Loki's ass!


  Odin is the father of loki and Thor lol.


----------



## Snateraar (May 15, 2010)

OH SHIT

I voted the last option, now it's both on 49 votes


----------



## l33tpower (May 15, 2010)

i preffer viking mythology. its way better and not just that i would love to die and go to valhala and fight for the gods pleasure. not just that we can eat and drink till we're full then we go to battle we never die. we just get sent back to the feast hall.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> i preffer viking mythology. its way better and not just that i would love to die and go to valhala and fight for the gods pleasure. not just that we can eat and drink till we're full then we go to battle we never die. we just get sent back to the feast hall.



So, Norse?


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Odin is the father of loki and Thor lol.


 
True, and between the two Thor was Odin's favorite son and was supposed to be more powerful than Loki.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> i preffer viking mythology. its way better and not just that i would love to die and go to valhala and fight for the gods pleasure. not just that we can eat and drink till we're full then we go to battle we never die. we just get sent back to the feast hall.



There's a ride called Valhala in a theme park in Blackpool, wanna go on it for the rest of your life?


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> There's a ride called Valhala in a theme park in Blackpool, wanna go on it for the rest of your life?



You're a bastard. <3


----------



## l33tpower (May 15, 2010)

norse or viking they have the same gods, and do the same shit. i just love norse mythology my room is full of this stuff i spent lots of money on the items starting with a helmet of loki i bought off ebay for a good price $150 cause the horns were made of cow horns that were shaved down to thin horns and the helmet is made of black steel and fake gold. it looks surprisingly well made by the guy i bought it from.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You're a bastard. <3



It's no fun being the good guy.


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> i preffer viking mythology. its way better and not just that i would love to die and go to valhala and fight for the gods pleasure. not just that we can eat and drink till we're full then we go to battle we never die. we just get sent back to the feast hall.


Valhalla is a part of Norse though, and I thought Vikings believed in Norse anyway


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> norse or viking they have the same gods, and do the same shit. i just love norse mythology my room is full of this stuff i spent lots of money on the items starting with a helmet of loki i bought off ebay for a good price $150 cause the horns were made of cow horns that were shaved down to thin horns and the helmet is made of black steel and fake gold. it looks surprisingly well made by the guy i bought it from.



Er.... Norse mythology IS Viking mythology.


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> *Turns to Captain Tally* I think the bullet has made him even more insane, run him over with that tank over there.



Will be happy to, tanks away.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> True, and between the two Thor was Odin's favorite son and was supposed to be more powerful than Loki.


 Loki was the smart son, his schemes where far beyond even most god's comprehension and a immoral fiend, and Thor the strongest physically but so honest and so honorable he often was burdened down by what he took on,..


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Tally said:


> Will be happy to, tanks away.



*Hands you the key* Give him hell! Or should I say Valhalla?


----------



## l33tpower (May 15, 2010)

well have fun you nuckle heads. I'm gonna go play some MHTri for a bit then ill be back to bug your asses some more.

BWA HA HA AH AHA HA. laters
*flips off Brovloski while leaving the building*


----------



## garoose (May 15, 2010)

*yawn* Hey guys 

...how did this go from species to mythology?


----------



## Aleu (May 15, 2010)

lol I'm the vote that counts.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> well have fun you nuckle heads. I'm gonna go play some MHTri for a bit then ill be back to bug your asses some more.
> 
> BWA HA HA AH AHA HA. laters
> *flips off Brovloski while leaving the building*



You're doing it wrong, this is how you do it.


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> well have fun you nuckle heads. I'm gonna go play some MHTri for a bit then ill be back to bug your asses some more.
> 
> BWA HA HA AH AHA HA. laters
> *flips off Brovloski while leaving the building*



There's a tank on top of you, I don't think you will be going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You're doing it wrong, this is how you do it.



Is this more of your British weirdness? >:V


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Is this more of your British weirdness? >:V



It means fuck off.


----------



## l33tpower (May 15, 2010)

lol look outside your house i have a surprise for you.

*chuckles with evil intent*

you will love the BOOMING personality it has.
catch ya on the drift side you flat face.*waves at brovloski and runs a 1mile radius away*


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> lol look outside your house i have a surprise for you.
> 
> *chuckles with evil intent*
> 
> ...


I'm looking outside, all is a tree and some grass, oh, and my driveway


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> lol look outside your house i have a surprise for you.
> 
> *chuckles with evil intent*
> 
> ...



Watch out for that van.... 

*CRASH*

too late.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It means fuck off.



Ily2.

Seriously, in Britland?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Ily2.
> 
> Seriously, in Britland?



Sure does.


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> lol look outside your house i have a surprise for you.
> 
> *chuckles with evil intent*
> 
> ...



Weren't you leaving


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Sure does.



I lol'd.


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Greek sucks.
> 
> Read Chinese and Korean. VIOLENCE.


>:[


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 15, 2010)

Every species are retarded expect humans.

Like, why would you even think you are a gay fox?
What are you, a furry?


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> >:[



I like reading about foxes killing people, burning down their houses, and trying to steal their babies.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I like reading about foxes killing people, burning down their houses, and trying to rape their babies.



Fixed.


----------



## Tao (May 15, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> lol look outside your house i have a surprise for you.
> 
> *chuckles with evil intent*
> 
> ...



please leave


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> All species are retarded except humans.
> 
> Like, why would you even think you are a gay fox?
> What are you, a furry?



Insults works better with proper grammar.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 15, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Insults works better with proper grammar.



I fear that my grammar is wrong due palestinian enclosement on the desert and gay shops exploding due fail goverment.

:V

bawwww


----------



## Morroke (May 15, 2010)

Hey man

I like dragons.


----------



## Icky (May 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I fear that my grammar is wrong due palestinian enclosement on the desert and gay shops exploding due fail goverment.
> 
> :V
> 
> bawwww


wut


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Cirno. Buddy. HONEY.

Go poke yourself in the eye with more desktop utensils.


----------



## Telnac (May 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Really:
> 
> Dragons are more often Arrogant and generally more _*mentally ill*_ then other furs.
> Foxes are more often slutty and yiff too much. Possibly gay.


Mentally ill???  In what way are scalies more or less mentally ill than other furries?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

I gave up trying to read up on stupid posts.


...at least dragons still lead.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

> *The Following User Says they agree  with  BlueberriHusky for this Post:
> 
> * Wyldfyre


Hey, I said it with love.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Hey, I said it with love.


I know, but I lol'd.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Dragon hybrids :V

too many of us do it wrong


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

I still think dragon furries are mush worse than fox furries, even at their worst.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I still think dragon furries are mush worse than fox furries, even at their worst.



You would.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You would.


Why yes, yes I would. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I still think dragon furries are mush worse than fox furries, even at their worst.



sush, you lucky you arent a dragons cawk warmer some of us lied that you arent a fox :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> sush, you lucky you arent a dragons cawk warmer some of us lied that you arent a fox :V



He could be_ my_ cawk warmer.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> sush, you lucky you arent a dragons cawk warmer some of us lied that you arent a fox :V


Yet another reason dragons suck. They are even larger pervs than foxes.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> He could be_ my_ cawk warmer.



Dildos don't count as IRL cawks.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> He could be_ my_ cawk warmer.



...but you don't have a cawk D:


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

... ;^;


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... ;^;


Don't be sad, it could be worse.

I could be dragon furry. :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't be sad, it could be worse.
> 
> I could be dragon furry. :V



I'm glad you're not. Unless you were a lady dragon. Murr.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yet another reason dragons suck. They are even larger pervs than foxes.



a lil history =3

the first to do cawk warmers were not dragons but macro canines


BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm glad you're not. Unless you were a lady dragon. Murr.



dont you have clams to break on ya belly *points to a bucket full of clams*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm glad you're not. Unless you were a lady dragon. Murr.



Lul. Heckler as a lady.

...Nylak would of had him.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm glad you're not. Unless you were a lady dragon. Murr.


But would you want to be seen with a dragon even if it's a chick? Look at the poll.


Crysix Fousen said:


> a lil history =3
> 
> the first to do cawk warmers were not dragons but macro canines
> 
> ...



Sorry, I am not well versed in the history of furry fetishes. :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But would you want to be seen with a dragon even if it's a chick? Look at the poll.



Yes.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3213341/

Brb smashing some clams.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But would you want to be seen with a dragon even if it's a chick? Look at the poll.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I am not well versed in the history of furry fetishes. :V



I was bored,...its also cause those garsh darn foxes seem to fucking stretch to take anythi-....

BRB enacting Rule 35 involve a fox anthro and a 747


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I was bored,...its also cause those garsh darn foxes seem to fucking stretch to take anythi-....
> 
> BRB enacting Rule 35 involve a fox anthro and a 747


*headdesk*

Proof that dragons suck.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *headdesk*
> 
> Proof that dragons suck.



Yep. Only dragons would think of something that retarded and disgusting.

Proof they are bigger sluts too.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3213341/
> 
> Brb smashing some clams.



and after you done with that bucket get started on that those 15 other buckets


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *headdesk*
> 
> Proof that dragons suck.



sucks I'm not a dragon right =3


HAXX said:


> Yep. Only dragons would think of something that retarded and disgusting.
> 
> Proof they are bigger sluts too.


so its official dragons are pimps while foxes are our bitches :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> and after you done with that bucket get started on that those 15 other buckets



Yes, s--HEY. I don't work for you. I work for atrakaj, and he's gone for the summer.

... ;^;

*flails, sending clams flying everywhere*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> sucks I'm not a dragon right =3



You're part dragon. I know that is where you're spouting your slander from.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Yes, s--HEY. I don't work for you. I work  for atrakaj, and he's gone for the summer.
> 
> ... ;^;
> 
> *flails, sending clams flying everywhere*



OMNOMNOM I love clams!


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Yes, s--HEY. I don't work for you. I work for atrakaj, and he's gone for the summer.
> 
> ... ;^;
> 
> *flails, sending clams flying everywhere*



>[ its your todo list for the summer while they are away


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You're part dragon. I know that is where you're spouting your slander from.



like for 14%, rest is all wolf


Momma never let it down some wolf got her drunk D=


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> sucks I'm not a dragon right =3
> 
> so its official dragons are pimps while foxes are our bitches :V



Species: *Eastern Dragolf
*Close enough. :V

And I am not your bitch.


BlueberriHusky said:


> Yes, s--HEY. I don't work for you. I work for atrakaj, and he's gone for the summer.
> 
> ... ;^;
> 
> *flails, sending clams flying everywhere*



It's ok. I'm still here. :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> like for 14%, rest is all wolf
> 
> 
> Momma never let it down some wolf got her drunk D=


Pics or it didn't happen :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's ok. I'm still here. :V



Not atra.

*REJECT*


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Not atra.
> 
> *REJECT*


But...

I thought we had something special... =[


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Pics or it didn't happen :V



after you remove the boobs in your sig :V


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Yes, s--HEY. I don't work for you. I work for atrakaj, and he's gone for the summer.
> 
> ... ;^;
> 
> *flails, sending clams flying everywhere*


D':

You hit me in the head with a clam 
*is sad*


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But...
> 
> I thought we had something special... =[



at least we know who is sleeping on the couch tonight...I CALL IT, DIBS ON THE COUCH


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> after you remove the boobs in your sig :V


No wai


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But...
> 
> I thought we had something special... =[



... ;^; *CLAMS*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> at least we know who is sleeping on the couch tonight...I CALL IT, DIBS ON THE COUCH



... You would want to get on the couch with Heckler! Dragons...


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... ;^; *CLAMS*


I THOUGHT YOU LOVED ME! D=


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ... You would want to get on the couch with Heckler! Dragons...



with Heckler hating anything becoming a gay moment I would automatically have the couch to myself =3


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> with Heckler hating anything becoming a gay moment I would automatically have the couch to myself =3


How big is the couch in question? :3


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I THOUGHT YOU LOVED ME! D=



NO. I ONLY WANTED YOU TO WARM MY COCK.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> NO. I ONLY WANTED YOU TO WARM MY COCK.


what is this i dont even


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> How big is the couch in question? :3


MAI COUCH >[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> with Heckler hating anything becoming a gay moment I would automatically have the couch to myself =3



Haaah, I guess in the end, _that_ fox is the dragon's bitch.

(Either submit and let you have the couch or submit on the couch with you.)


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> MAI COUCH >[


=[


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> NO. I ONLY WANTED YOU TO WARM MY COCK.



why do you want him to keep your rooster warm?


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> why do you want him to keep your rooster warm?



Because I love that bird. :[ *strokes it*


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> NO. I ONLY WANTED YOU TO WARM MY COCK.


FINE!

Let's get it on then.

And to keep this on topic at least slightly, if you were a dragon I would say no because dragons are the most retarded fursona species ever conceived. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Because I love that bird. :[ *strokes it*



just put a sock over it like others do with their cock >[

also brb enacting Rule 35 of Heckler keeping Blue's Rooster warm


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> just put a sock over it like others do with their cock >[
> 
> also brb enacting Rule 35 of Heckler keeping Blue's Rooster warm


It's rule 34. =[


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's rule 34. =[



no Rule 34 says theres Porn of it
Rule 35 is requesting someone to make it


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no Rule 34 says theres Porn of it
> Rule 35 is requesting someone to make it


Oh I thought you meant that you were going to make it yourself, and not request someone else.

You better not.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Don't listen to H&K, do it!


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh I thought you meant that you were going to make it yourself, and not request someone else.
> 
> You better not.



its too late...you enacted rule 35 and 34 on yourself


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

You guys don't even know what my fursona looks like.


----------



## Tabasco (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys don't even know what my fursona looks like.



It looks like shut the fuck up and get in the bed. >:V


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It looks like shut the fuck up and get in the bed. >:V


Ok.... =[

I love it when you get like that, oh murr


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys don't even know what my fursona looks like.



ya a fox you been rule 34'd to hell and back

now get in bed with blue...I gots the couch :V

and remember blue dont smash his penis, its not a clam


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> ya a fox you been rule 34'd to hell and back
> 
> now get in bed with blue...I gots the couch :V
> 
> and remember blue dont smash his penis, its not a clam


Yes but you don't know what mine looks like. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but you don't know what mine looks like. :V



Since when did you change to having a fursona??


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but you don't know what mine looks like. :V



we dont have too know yours, just know being a fox you were automatically rule 34'd


----------



## Seriman (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but you don't know what mine looks like. :V


Wait... Your penis looks like a clam?!? :V


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Since when did you change to having a fursona??


I donno. I might make one.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno. I might make one.



It wouldn't hurt bro...

I have one in mind for myself >.>


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

If I do make one I assure you it won't be a damn dragon. 

Cause they are retarded.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I do make one I assure you it won't be a damn dragon.
> 
> Cause they are retarded.



they by gawd dont be a fox

cause they are such cocksluts


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> they by gawd dont be a fox
> 
> cause they are such cocksluts


I'd rather be a slutty bottom bitch cumdrinker fox than a spergy manchild dragon.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 15, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people voted specifically with dragons in mind


(strays away)


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd rather be a slutty bottom bitch cumdrinker fox than a spergy manchild dragon.



then have this bottle of yogurt that is marked wrong that it came from a sperm bank :V


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> then have this bottle of yogurt that is marked wrong that it came from a sperm bank :V


Ok. 

At least I'm not a FUCK YOU IMA DRAGON. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok.
> 
> At least I'm not a FUCK YOU IMA DRAGON. :V



Neither am I

and those are the lifestylers in general, they all go Fuck you Ima <species here>


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Neither am I
> 
> and those are the lifestylers in general, they all go Fuck you Ima <species here>


But like, half of the dragon furries I've ever met were really weird.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But like, half of the dragon furries I've ever met were really weird.



are you sure you didnt meet otherkins instead >[ 90% of em have dragon sonas and believe to be dragons


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> are you sure you didnt meet otherkins instead >[ 90% of em have dragon sonas and believe to be dragons



All the reason to mingle with other foxes.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> All the reason to mingle with other foxes.



and congrats you learn 5% of the otherkins believe to been foxes, the other 5% are other


----------



## Slyck (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> All the reason to mingle with other foxes.



Define 'mingle' will you?


----------



## Slyck (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You're doing it wrong, this is how you do it.



*Hippies love you, tash.*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Define 'mingle' will you?



To relax and just be plain awesome. Totally not unf unf unf or any other yiff yaff stuff.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> To relax and just be plain awesome. Totally not unf unf unf or any other yiff yaff stuff.


I want the latter.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want the latter.



Why not just take both and be awesome while yiff yaffing? :I


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Why not just take both and be awesome while yiff yaffing? :I


I'll take both. :3


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Slyck said:


> *Hippies love you, tash.*



George Bush Senior was booed offstage in Australia when he attempted to give a peace symbol, unaware that in Britain and Australia it's an offensive gesture.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> George Bush Senior was booed offstage in Australia when he attempted to give a peace symbol, unaware that in Britain and Australia it's an offensive gesture.


Wait, really? What does it mean?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait, really? What does it mean?



It's the British/Australian/New Zealand counterpart of the one-fingered salute.


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait, really? What does it mean?



The french use to take the middle and index finger of British archers for trophies. As a result the British would gesture with those two fingers. It's basically the same thing as flipping someone off, nowadays.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> The french use to take the middle and index finger of British archers for trophies. As a result the British would gesture with those two fingers. It's basically the same thing as flipping someone off, nowadays.



That's actually an urban myth dating from the early 1970's.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> It's the British/Australian/New Zealand counterpart of the one-fingered salute.


Do you guys have your own version of the peace sign then? :V


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That's actually an urban myth dating from the early 1970's.



It's what some scottish guy told me at least. =/


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 15, 2010)

Slyck said:


> *Hippies love you, tash.*







*Peace to you,Slyck.*


----------



## TreacleFox (May 15, 2010)

All the hoards of foxes have all voted dragon. =.=


----------



## Rachrix (May 15, 2010)

this is getting to be an even poll


----------



## Melo (May 15, 2010)

dragons are retarded

they're not even soft and furry


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 15, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> dragons are retarded
> 
> they're not even soft and furry


I'm a furdragon and I don't have any scales. I'm soft and furry.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 15, 2010)

Meadow said:


> All the hoards of foxes have all voted dragon. =.=


Yup.


----------



## Armaetus (May 15, 2010)

Sparkledogs, regardless of species..including abominations like the zeolf.


----------



## shadeforhigher (May 15, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people voted specifically with dragons in mind




Bahaha. Get out of my brain.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 15, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Sparkledogs, regardless of species..including abominations like the zeolf.



o=
Sparkledogs should have been on the poll...


----------



## l33tpower (May 16, 2010)

lol i get back from my date with my girlfriend. i sit down and start reading these posts.

Seriously WTF. T_T

yall ruined this thread peace im out....


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> lol i get back from my date with my girlfriend. i sit down and start reading these posts.
> 
> Seriously WTF. T_T
> 
> yall ruined this thread peace im out....


Thank you for sharing


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Sparkledogs, regardless of species..including abominations like the zeolf.


You make me sad.





no seriously. This is the most heartless comment you have posted, ever. I weep.


----------



## Thallis (May 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That's actually an urban myth dating from the early 1970's.



Really? Makes perfect sense considering the effectiveness of the English Longbow during the hundred years war...


----------



## gdzeek (May 16, 2010)

oh great my tally of retardidness is over 100, who made this poll again?? >_>     <_<


----------



## TreacleFox (May 16, 2010)

Idk what people are going on, to see who they should vote for but just because it doesn't exist doesn't make it stupid. =/

And like half the fandom+ is foxes and there all voting dragon. D:


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (May 16, 2010)

I have to say all of the really dumb hybrids like dragon/wolf/shark.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Well, everything's pretty damn retarded compared to sparklefoxes. Amiright?!


----------



## TreacleFox (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well, everything's pretty damn retarded compared to sparklefoxes. Amiright?!



^






:V


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Meadow said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit! We can have themesongs?! 

Edit: What the fuck! This is awesome!! D:<


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> You make me sad.
> no seriously. This is the most heartless comment you have posted, ever. I weep.


Posts like this is why I love this forum.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Oh shit! We can have themesongs?!
> 
> Edit: What the fuck! This is awesome!! D:<



Go to your encyclopedia dramatica page. <3


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

Thallis said:


> Really? Makes perfect sense considering the effectiveness of the English Longbow during the hundred years war...



The French did do that, but it's not the origin of the V sign as an insult.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you guys have your own version of the peace sign then? :V



Here is Churchill doing it right.





Here he is doing it wrong.





Palm facing the observer means 'peace' or 'victory'. Back of the hand facing observer means 'fuck off' or 'up yours'.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (May 16, 2010)

Foxes are resourceful, charming, pleasant-looking, and they pounce with style. They are the stuff of folklore and fables.

Dragons run the gamut of human emotions and qualities. A variety of colors and styles too. A dragon lives forever--not so, little boys. C-47 gunships and WW2 bomber planes are named after them. They are the stuff of legends.

Tough choice.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Foxes are resourceful, charming, pleasant-looking, and they pounce with style. They are the stuff of folklore and fables.


 
Thankyou.



			
				KarabinerCoyote said:
			
		

> Dragons run the gamut of human emotions and qualities. A variety of colors and styles too. A dragon lives forever--not so, little boys. C-47 gunships and WW2 bomber planes are named after them. They are the stuff of legends.
> 
> Tough choice.



Puff the Magic Dragon was about pot.


----------



## Oovie (May 16, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Idk what people are going on, to see who they should vote for but just because it doesn't exist doesn't make it stupid. =/
> 
> And like half the fandom+ is foxes and there all voting dragon. D:


Judging by how close the polls are, you mustn't worry. Apparently everyone thinks the two of you are about the same?


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (May 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Thankyou.
> 
> 
> 
> Puff the Magic Dragon was about pot.


 
Peter, Paul, & Mary were always in some sort of fog.


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> lol i get back from my date with my girlfriend...



Oh shit guys, he has a girlfriend. Let's stop making fun of him now because he's obviously cool enough that he can have a girlfriend and mention dates with her in an "offhand" fashion. Seriously, he's now a very cool individual and should be allowed into our "in" crowd.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Go to your encyclopedia dramatica page. <3



Damn right I'm goin! *pulls down pants*


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2010)

Meadow said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is true :V

you win


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> This is true :V
> 
> you win



Are you reading all of that?! 
"wings burst into flames during sex"!
"Needles grow where she walks"!
Everything but the unicorn horn is giving me a raging boner!


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Are you reading all of that?!
> "wings burst into flames during sex"!
> "Needles grow where she walks"!
> Everything but the unicorn horn is giving me a raging boner!


O_O
You sir, are one fucked up individual.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Are you reading all of that?!
> "wings burst into flames during sex"!
> "Needles grow where she walks"!
> Everything but the unicorn horn is giving me a raging boner!



Yeah I read all of it. I am not attracted to furballs, so I can't get a boner.
Some kinds of furballs do things to me, but weakly.. so so....

It lost it epicness due being from encyclopedia dramatica.



Wyldfyre said:


> O_O
> You sir, are one fucked up individual.



And you think you are better?


Furries :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> And you think you are better?
> 
> 
> Furries :V


:3c


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> :3c



Yes furries :3c


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 16, 2010)

Haha I'm not the most hated, could be even higher than second last if there were more options :3


----------



## Icky (May 16, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Haha I'm not the most hated, could be even higher than second last if there were more options :3



Did you see the other thread? It had like 7 options, and foxes were the most hated there.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> O_O
> You sir, are one fucked up individual.


Well..I guess so. I can't help it though. I get excited when I'm excited.



CynicalCirno said:


> Yeah I read all of it. I am not attracted to furballs, so I can't get a boner.
> Some kinds of furballs do things to me, but weakly.. so so....
> 
> It lost it epicness due being from encyclopedia dramatica.


 Haha. You still use the word "epic".


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Haha I'm not the most hated, could be even higher than second last if there were more options :3



Of course you're not hated. You're avatar is Cox. If anything, you should be blessed by every individual on this forum. <3


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 16, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Did you see the other thread? It had like 7 options, and foxes were the most hated there.


not all foxes are hated ;^;


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> not all foxes are hated ;^;



Shutup bitch! D:<


----------



## Rachrix (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Shutup bitch! D:<



he has a point :3 but foxes are cool(i guess) but man do they fit their stereotype


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> he has a point :3 but foxes are cool(i guess) but man do they fit their stereotype



I was jokin dude. I love foxes.


----------



## TheGuyWhoKnows (May 16, 2010)

can't answer as foxes and dragons happen to be 2 of my favourite animals.


----------



## Rachrix (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I was jokin dude. I love foxes.



<.<
>.>
so was i...
no they are cool, i guess they just got a bad rap


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

Dragons are still retarded.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> <.<
> >.>
> so was i...
> no they are cool, i guess they just got a bad rap



>.> Well this is akward...:[
lol


----------



## Xaerun (May 17, 2010)

Thread locked: Fucking stupid


----------

